# Do you think bullying is a necessary evil?



## Chin of Campbell (Apr 17, 2019)

We place a lot of emphasis on putting an end to bullying in America, especially with the constant push for further acceptance of every little eccentricity that might present itself within the population.  If you're an annoying little autistic faggot, you have every right to be and anyone who says otherwise can fuck off, essentially.

*Subject-Relevant Powerleveling Ahead*
When I was young, I was as autistic as they come.  We're talking firing up the dial-up, drawing shitty video game webcomics, public roleplaying on MMOs and message boards, unironic "buying gf" shit.  I craved internet attention like a lot of annoying autists.  Real life wasn't much different, as I was a late bloomer.  Catching hell became a daily activity both online and offline.

Through a combination of bullying on and offline (as well as good parenting), I began to learn that maybe being an annoying little bitch wasn't the way to live my life.  I grew up into a fairly normal, if introverted, guy.
*Subject-Relevant Powerleveling Over*

I don't think that things would have turned out nearly as well had I been coddled and asspatted the whole way.  We see an absolute epidemic of people who are incapable of handling criticism or outside opinions.  That's probably the majority of people who have threads on this site, actually.  While I certainly don't think having a snotty held-back kid twice your size wallop you once a week is going to fix your severe autism, I do think bullying plays an important role in the development of social skills in kids.

There are, of course, situations where it goes too far.  You'll occasionally see the sad tale of a little one who could not simply step away from their bullies and paid the price.  This seems to be more common in the digital age where social media means that everyone is in your face all the time, but I'm sure there are examples from "The Before Times" as well.  This is the price you have to pay for our interconnectivity, and I would wager that it's these incidents that have driven the anti-bullying campaigns across the country.

TL;DR - I believe that bullying in moderation is important to weed out bad social behaviors and widespread anti-bullying campaigns and constant coddling are having some unintentional negative effects.  Thoughts?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 17, 2019)

Shut up, nigger.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 17, 2019)

Spoiler: "Early, and often."











Ok, now that the obligatory joke is aside, yes I do think bulling is important.
It helps to correct dumb shitty behavior.  At the very least, it help you learn to deal with criticism.
Not that I like the idea of my nieces or nephews getting ganged up on, but it's important to teach people how to defend themselves and not get pushed around, and bulling does help with that.


----------



## roxitp0w3rwuzdabest420 (Apr 17, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy8SIWTyJNs 

Trevor Moore did a song on why we need bullies.  Proving once again WKUK is always better then MDE


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 17, 2019)

On the one hand, bullying is like an authoritarian ideology where you have to be bullied to conform with society's norms and "be put into line" which can kind of limit the thoughts, ideas, and expressions of others.

But on the other hand, sometimes that thing you're being bullied for can be considered bizarre in the mass perception of things where society is built to run in a civil manner or so or what is considered civil. If you act in an anarchist manner, it could lead to others acting in an anarchist way, thus causing other chaos and the downfall of society. What if furries ran society and we never criticized or insulted them for dressing up like animals because they identify as an animal and they think an animal suits their identity best rather than being human? You know how weird it would be for people to be in animal suits everywhere they go despite them being humans?

So, this is a very challenging concept of ethics as well as the way of politics as well depending on how you would want society to function, but bullying is, for the best, a necessary evil. Without it, counter-culture becomes the new norm, and not all counter-culture is great. This is a rather conservative perspective of the matter, but I find it reasonable, but rather complex.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 17, 2019)

You see "Bullying" all throughout nature. It's about maintaining an evolutionary standard. Hence the name 'pecking order', the fittest birds pick on the weaker ones and EVERY bird picks on that one weird looking white one with the gimpy leg. THIN THE HERD!

We like to pretend we're better than this because we build cities and have written language, but the impetus to thin the herd of its weakest links is still there even though the demands placed on us by society mean that the nerdy kid whose lunch got stolen every week could very well be telling Jake & Chad to pump his fucking gas in thirty years.
Because of how we frame bullying socially, it's easy to think of it as a human phenomenon when it's really just an evolutionary phenomenon that we grow out of as our brains develop and we come to a higher degree of understanding.
Because bullies are an evolutionary phenomenon, they will serve a purpose in our species until they do not. Then they will fade away.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 17, 2019)

If a nerd responds to bullying by bettering themself and making positive life changes, then that nerd has a shit bully.


----------



## eldri (Apr 17, 2019)

Chin of Campbell said:


> as well as good parenting


That is the crux of it all though.
Bullying is necessary but, in turn, parents must know how to emotionally respond to their bullied child.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 17, 2019)

You have to remember bullying isn't a catch all term. Some bullying can be as little as calling someone mean names often and making fun of them, to dropping off dead animals on their front porch and making sure life is a living hell both online and offline. The extremes is why some people commit suicide, and kill their classmates, or actually become somewhat better people due to bullying. 

We should definitely know ourselves that calling people out on their shitty, bizarre, and eccentric behavior doesn't always make them strive to do better. If it did then the majority of the lolcows that read their own threads would actually try to better their lives. 

SPOILER AHEAD: They don't

At worst it gives them victim complexes and further cements them into their way of life. 

While I do believe that the mother-state of "never ever be mean to anyone for any reason" and "always tell on the bully, never take matters into your own hands" is a problem for different reasons I don't think that means bullying is necessary or should even be encouraged.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 17, 2019)

Bullying isn’t some societal necessity that serves any purpose, it’s just fun.  The nerd isn’t supposed to get something out of it.


----------



## エリス (Apr 17, 2019)

Bullies are the white blood cells of society.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes, and no.  Parents are supposed to challenge their kids to improve.  There might be some cases where "bullying makes them stronger," but really this is just in my opinion a bad thing having a silver lining to it, which fixes another bad thing in some cases.  Parents should be teaching their kids proper values, and teaching them to actually stand up for those values.  If I ever have kids I'm going to tell them outright "you see some other kid getting bullied, get the fuck in there, and stand up for him/her.  If you get your ass kicked, get stronger until you stop getting your ass kicked."  If a teacher gets on to my kid, I'll tell her to suck a fat cock, and take him to a private school.    

Yeah, that might cause a lot of short term grief for me, and my family, but in the long run it should produce a kid who's honorable, and has the strength to back it up.


----------



## dreamworks face (Apr 17, 2019)

When I was in high school, I had a diabetic friend named Jimmy.  Jimmy had type-1 diabetes - his diabetes was so bad that he had a computer controlled insulin pump built into his body that would constantly monitor his blood sugar and automatically inject insulin if necessary... in 2003.  

Jimmy apparently hadn't made it through the lecture that candy was bad for your body though - he would buy a shit ton of candy and reeses and shit from the school store and let the magic insulin pump do its thing.  We started giving him shit about it - we'd be like "Jimmy, you're going to die!"  "Jimmy, you stupid diabetic, why are you eating so much fucking candy?  Are you retarded?"

So later that year, there was an "anti-bullying" assembly, where all the kids who got bullied got to share their stories about how bullying makes them feel bad.  And lo and behold here comes Jimmy with a whole song and dance about - "People make fun of me because I'm diabetic."

What a fucking retard.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 17, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Spoiler: "Early, and often."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame that some people can't take the hint _coughtheukcoughtumblrcough_


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 17, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> When I was in high school, I had a diabetic friend named Jimmy.  Jimmy had type-1 diabetes - his diabetes was so bad that he had a computer controlled insulin pump built into his body that would constantly monitor his blood sugar and automatically inject insulin if necessary... in 2003.
> 
> Jimmy apparently hadn't made it through the lecture that candy was bad for your body though - he would buy a shit ton of candy and reeses and shit from the school store and let the magic insulin pump do its thing.  We started giving him shit about it - we'd be like "Jimmy, you're going to die!"  "Jimmy, you stupid diabetic, why are you eating so much fucking candy?  Are you exceptional?"
> 
> ...


See, your mistake was trying to warn him about his questionable life choices instead of just beating him up and taking his shit.  That’s why he felt safe enough to eat cheese to an entire assembly.


----------



## queue-anon (Apr 17, 2019)

I was bullied, and I don't know if really helped me change any aspect of who I was at the time. (I'm kind of stubborn, and most of what I was bullied for was bullshit and/or was something I couldn't control.) But I think one benefit that it had for me is that it taught me that there's no point in trying to cater to the popular, mean kids, and there's no point in changing who you fundamentally are to suit other people. I credit these lessons for why I don't so easily buy into groupthink. People often buy into completely insane ideas because they're afraid of being cast out of their social club. Maybe more of them would have benefited from a few years of most of their peers hating their guts.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 17, 2019)

For real though, it serves no purpose.  It’s not a necessity.  We only get to be kids once, we should all be able to enjoy the experience.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 17, 2019)

"kids being kids" is one thing, but being a "bully" is another. I think both of those have been conflated in recent years and that has become the main target of this over-coddling. kids taking the piss out of each other I think is fine and mostly harmless in the long-run. but we have to remember that bullying behavior in children ALWAYS comes from somewhere, and that's where the concern should be placed; if some kid is a bully, then someone influential in their life is enabling and nurturing that behavior. and no one benefits from that.

you can grow a thicker skin in a positive environment, and grow positively from it. or you can grow one in a negative environment, and then dwell on that and act out in a negative manner.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Apr 17, 2019)

It's the parents jobs to mold their kids into decent, functioning individuals. If your kid is getting bullied, then you either failed as a parent or you're just dealing with some guy hiding all his insecurities by bullying random people, which in turn means their parents failed.


----------



## Clop (Apr 17, 2019)

It's not bullies that are necessary, it's conflict that's necessary.

Bullies are just the kids of utter garbage people who couldn't nurture and challenge their child, there's nothing normal about a troubled kid making other kids' lives miserable. Anyone here who ever bullied anyone knows damn well that they had issues. The only way bullying is an evolutionary trait is when the bullies end up antisocial alcoholics or spoiled whores.

Dealing with conflict prepares you for the real world, it prepares you to deal with a bully. Look at the news and tell me how much conflict or nipple-twisters these brats ever got.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 17, 2019)

Nah, bullying is shitty.  But bullying isn't taking the piss out of behaviour that's socially unacceptable, it's being a cunt to someone weaker than you to make yourself feel good.

The weirdo that eats glue in art class?  Rip the piss out of the glue eating as much as you like.  It's a stupid and dangerous thing to do.

The weirdo that dresses shitty and avoids everyone?  Just let him be a weirdo.  It's his job to get his ass in gear and start functioning, and his loss if he doesn't.  What anti-bullying stuff seems to be encouraging nowadays is everyone being simperingly nice to the weirdo and trying to include him in everything.  That's just rewarding the weirdo for being exceptional, and forcing everyone else to unwillingly be fake nice to someone they don't want to be around.  It helps no-one.

A lot of what's classed as bullying nowadays isn't (not that I'm saying it doesn't happen and that people who genuinely bully aren't assholes for doing it).  Humans need to work together to get shit done in life, and some amount of social functioning is essential for everyone.  Behaviour that doesn't fit in or isn't acceptable is going to get noticed and commented on, right throughout life and not just during childhood.  Trying to shield kids from any negative comments on how they act is not helpful.  Supporting kids when some dickhead thinks it's funny to make someone miserable for the sake of it is fair enough, though, if only to teach them a thicker skin and laugh off genuine unfair criticism.


----------



## Arcturus (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm sort of on the fence. More toward saying bullying isn't a good thing. The school and area can be big factors too. Often, bullies are really unhinged people. It doesn't help that people are getting crazier and more dedicated to making someone else's life hell. Social media has definitely made things worse. On top of that, in the US anyway, teachers are giving less and less of a shit. They're so burnt out and underpaid. And a lot of them blatantly hate kids.

A little power leveling here, but in 3rd and 4th grade I was bullied relentlessly. I was pretty poor growing up and the closest school was one that mostly rich kids went to. It was very obvious just from clothes that I didn't belong there. Some of the staff participated in the taunting as well. I was quiet and a straight a student but it didn't matter. I walked to and from school and would often get followed home and harassed. I already had a crappy home life and that just made it way worse. I'd beg my mom almost every morning to not make me go. In the end I wound up snapping and just beat the absolute shit out of some frail spoiled kids and then the principal had a long talk with me about how that made me a bully too and it wasn't very ladylike behavior at all. Lol.

On the other hand, sometimes it is earned. Sometimes people need to be checked. Learning to deal with confrontation is good too. However, it's also good to learn that you can't just go after people like that. That you need to keep some things to yourself and be professional. More often than not, bullies grow up and take their behavior with them. These people are awful to work with and be around. Then so are the weirdos that never got the point driven home that they need to stop being a fucking freak.

It's a tough one. I sort of feel like it's one of those things that there isn't really a completely right or wrong answer. In the end I think more parents need to step the fuck up and stop unleashing their damaged goods into the world unchecked. Teach your kid how to act around others.


----------



## Genichiro (Apr 17, 2019)

Clop said:


> It's not bullies that are necessary, it's conflict that's necessary.
> 
> Bullies are just the kids of utter garbage people who couldn't nurture and challenge their child, there's nothing normal about a troubled kid making other kids' lives miserable. Anyone here who ever bullied anyone knows damn well that they had issues. The only way bullying is an evolutionary trait is when the bullies end up antisocial alcoholics or spoiled whores.
> 
> Dealing with conflict prepares you for the real world, it prepares you to deal with a bully. Look at the news and tell me how much conflict or nipple-twisters these brats ever got.


This.

Though,bullying didn't do our Dobson much good. Made him from an already bad egg to a much balder egg.


----------



## Ihavenohands (Apr 17, 2019)

Just a fag said:


> you can grow a thicker skin in a positive environment, and grow positively from it. or you can grow one in a negative environment, and then dwell on that and act out in a negative manner.



I don't think it's true that you can grow a thicker skin in positive enviroment - as defined by enviroment when no one ever talks shit to you or criticizes you. Do you have any example of what you mean or perhaps you could define positive and negative enviroment?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Apr 17, 2019)

Bullies are important? No.
Picking on/challenging kids with abnormal behaviour? Yes.

You can correct a kid's behaviour without bullying them. If a kid too old for teddies bring one to school, don't bully them, just laugh at them and make them feel embarrassed. If the next day they didn't bring it, leave them alone. A bully would carry on picking on them until they find someone else to bully.

Be like Kiwifarms. Don't go out and bully, just laugh.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 17, 2019)

Ihavenohands said:


> I don't think it's true that you can grow a thicker skin in positive enviroment because nothing challenges you in positive enviroment. Do you have any example of what you mean?



learning to defend yourself through a discipline like martial arts (positive) vs. learning to defend yourself out of necessity/anger without discipline via street fighting/delinquency (negative)


----------



## 33rd (Apr 17, 2019)

I think the crux of the debate here is the fact that the word "bullying" can describe a wide variety of behaviors. It can range from telling someone that they're being a faggot to legit sociopathic instances of cruelty. I've been on both sides and can't say I've personally seen it make a positive difference. My bullies only succeed in making me a lot meaner and the kids I bullied in turn lacked the self-awareness needed to gather anything from it. Sure, it toughened me up, but I did some shitty, regrettable things to people as a result.

This isn't to say that there isn't any merit to allowing conflict in schools (not allowing it would be way worse), I just think there's gotta be a better way to express it.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Apr 17, 2019)

33rd said:


> I think the crux of the debate here is the fact that the word "bullying" can describe a wide variety of behaviors.


Yeah, this is my failing here.  Bullying is such a nonspecific term and I didn't clarify the sort of conflict I feel is important to growth.  Violence and actual harassment is never a good thing among children.


----------



## goku_black (Apr 17, 2019)

bullying is essential for people to learn to stand up for themselves.


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Apr 17, 2019)

amongst siblings but not out in the wild. i like my citizens harmonious.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes, and no.

Bullying as long as it doesn't go so far can lead to deeper self reflection, lead people to groups they will socialize with, and in moderation at times can be a territorial conflict.  (Those who stand up for themselves often get respected and tolerated, it's why new kids often in schools are some of the first targets when it comes to bullying: They are imposing on territory/outsiders. It's a mini form of tribalism in my opinion) It's also a good way to expose whether someone is a coward (intellectually, in regards to their friends, etc.) or going to be a pushover and thus falling into a circular loop of bullying. It can also lead to  a personal space resolution when it comes to groups, or individuals especially within the school years. It can also balance risk vs. reward in certain activities and behaviors within the social spectrum. (Draw attention to yourself and you may pay the consequences unless you wish to learn to defend yourself.)

It can also be a way to keep people at bay or in line who are obstructive, or obtrusive.

In general I find it to be a true test of character, and even of bonds.

On the other hand:

No.

In the more extreme cases it can lead to violent retaliation, and even attempts to destroy people's lives. It can lead to dog piling, and can spiral at times way out of control.

Overall, I'd argue yes as long as it is kept in moderation, and doesn't lead to that spiral, but there's a fine line between  extreme bullying and general bullying. Although some posters made mention of conflict, which I'd generally agree. I usually find that term to be very tame, and less tribal usually leading to basic arguments, or yelling matches.. Bullying to me is a little more adhere to "natural tendencies" or on base instinct behavior. (Why I mentioned tribalism to a decent extent.)


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 17, 2019)

I think what's more important is not overselling a nerd's potential in society. Not everyone is destined to be in a scientific profession, let alone one of the key figures that makes (or takes credit for) a breakthrough. I think it's this contrast where kids that show a pinch higher book intelligence get set up for failure by adults by promising them a bright future, and then they get smug about that and it contrasts with getting picked on for being weird. Those two feelings intermix and they get a complex over the "normies" and it fucks up their social function even if they do turn out to be a theoretical physicist or a doctor or whatever.

TL;DR the bullies in my school never fucked with the science nerds that weren't self-important or particularly weird, it was always the lolcow in training that had a huge complex about how smart they supposedly were.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 17, 2019)

Kuchipatchi said:


> If a kid too old for teddies bring one to school, don't bully them, just laugh at them and make them feel embarrassed.


Even that’s too presumptuous.  What if that teddy is the only way that poor kid can smuggle in the product he sells?  People used to tease me for bringing a teddy bear to school until it started pooping out eightballs during lunch break.


----------



## Chexxchunk (Apr 17, 2019)

IIRC, there was some study that showed that bullying is good... for bullies. As in, they do better in life in followups. Also, it is bad for the bullied. As in, they had worse life outcomes.

Maybe Nietzsche was onto something with that whole Der Wille Zur Macht thing. If you're being bullied, the healthiest result is that you retaliate and win, like what happens in Back to the Future where Marty's dad turns into a Chad. But that can't happen in the zero tolerance school system we have today. So, it's just bad.


----------



## Silent Observer (Apr 17, 2019)

Fuck no, bullying is not necessary. Meritocratic competition is entirely understandable, as well as schadenfraude at other's stupidity, but bullying is just unproductive sadism. The bullied victim is put at a disadvantage because they are subjected to overwhelming cruelty, and the bully  is put at a disadvantage because by picking on somebody weaker than them, they show that they are unable to handle actual competitive challenge. As the old saying goes, "pick on somebody your own size".


----------



## Damaged Goods (Apr 17, 2019)

This is so interesting to me. Where I'm from bullying isn't really tolerated. Of course the odd kids will be made fun of but nobody thinks straight up bullying is good for any of the parties involved or society as a whole. I don't really understand where the idea comes from that you can't teach children to stand up for themselves in any way other than through bullying.

Growing up I never witnessed any act of bullying and the worst I heard of was that at a friend's school some boys would kick a disabled kid's wheelchair whenever the teacher wasn't looking. Iirc the kid also had an intellectual disability, so he couldn't tell on them. In that case, or when it comes to bullying someone for being blind/deaf or whatever, I'm not really sure what the benefit is supposed to be. It's not like these kids can someday realize the error of their ways and just stop being disabled?

Kids are insensitive and often cruel but I don't see why that's a trait that should be encouraged or allowed to escalate to the point of bullying. It's not like it's either that or full-blown coddling and as it's been pointed out in several previous replies, it can crush your spirit just as much as it can build your character.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## rookie (Apr 17, 2019)

While bullying does make some people improve socially, others are less receptive to it and the ones who can't handle being called weird is where this victim mentality comes from. "I can't be a shitty person/do shitty things because I was bullied as a kid." 

I think there should be a better system.


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Apr 17, 2019)

Clop said:


> It's not bullies that are necessary, it's conflict that's necessary.
> 
> Bullies are just the kids of utter garbage people who couldn't nurture and challenge their child, there's nothing normal about a troubled kid making other kids' lives miserable. Anyone here who ever bullied anyone knows damn well that they had issues. The only way bullying is an evolutionary trait is when the bullies end up antisocial alcoholics or spoiled whores.
> 
> Dealing with conflict prepares you for the real world, it prepares you to deal with a bully. Look at the news and tell me how much conflict or nipple-twisters these brats ever got.



I agree with your post. I think experiencing conflict and trials definitely helps shape stronger individuals but I also think a lot of people use this as an excuse for anti-social or personality disordered behavior. 

It's also an excellent way of normalizing abuse. 

In my opinion, people who put all of the onus on the bullied to deal with abuse are nothing more than apologists. It is not the bullied child's parents fault that another individual from a different family all together targets them. There may be elements in the bullied child's home that contribute to them being singled out (generally this is because of poverty, being "different", etc) but that doesn't negate the fact that the ultimate perpetrator is the bully.

Personally, I think we'd see a lot less of this nonsense if parents were held legally responsible for the actions of their children. People need to stop acting like this is some "That's just life shit." and start taking extreme shit  (constant harassment, physical altercations, etc) to the courts. Consequences are also part of life.


----------



## Clop (Apr 17, 2019)

Lydia of Whiterun said:


> I agree with your post. I think experiencing conflict and trials definitely helps shape stronger individuals but I also think a lot of people use this as an excuse for anti-social or personality disordered behavior.
> 
> It's also an excellent way of normalizing abuse.
> 
> ...


Far as I know parents _are_ held responsible for what an underaged kid does. People just get cold feet taking parents to court when they have every right to do so.

And fuck anyone who even thinks that bullying and abuse is "just life" - just tell your kid to take out the garbage once in a while and don't spoil them.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 17, 2019)

I've seen what bullying has done to both the bully (some continue it into adult hood) and the victim (can lead to poor performance at school and psych issues, and even worse).
So, I think it needs to be addressed, but the worst thing is to have a "conference" and put the bully in the same room as the victim. It just keeps it going.  I guess my views are also informed by what I saw. In two cases, the victims - a boy and a girl - killed themselves. They were actually nice, smart but quiet kids. Just a bit different. And I've always felt a bit of a shit I did not befriend them some more - and I know some of my contemporaries also live with that. Bullying can affect a lot of people - victims, witnesses and bullies their entire lives. It's because we realyl don't know how it is going to play out but that there will be some bad, we need to address it.
The bullies - who were sport stars - made the usual excuses and their groupies went along with it. But gradually they were shunned as people grew up and realised they were knuckle dragging pricks.
In another couple of cases, I saw the victim lash out and really do some damage to the bully. In one case, the principal questioned us, and a few of us pointed out how pathetic the teachers were - and that they tacitly condoned it. Not the right answer.  It also probably did not help that a few of us had absolutely no sympathy for the bullies, and said so. 
The bullies grew up - and continued bullying. I was told by one of the girls I went to school with that one day, one of them was walking out of a bar and someone smacked him with a baseball bat and worked him over. It's not good, IMHO, to live with resentment like that. But I guess it was a way for that person to reclaim them self-respect. But the bullies still won, because the victim was still in their power and the victim could only escape by doing something bad like that. Apparently the whacker was screaming something along the lines of "Let's see how resilient you are!". I did not realize what that meant until my friend said that in the "mediation" session, the counsellor and the bully kept telling the victim he needed to be more resilient. I need to add that the bully used to grope girls and so on and when they lots it he'd tell them they needed to be resilient. WTF.
What I learnt from this is that there is no justice in the world; the bullies mostly always win, unless someone takes to them and uses extreme responses - which is not good;  and one should try to be as self-reliant as possible: you can really trust no one.
I guess its a long way of saying that we should not tolerate bullies, and if a person bullies and then gets wacked, then that is just an occupational hazard and their own fault.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Apr 17, 2019)

Bullies are neccessary because people need to understand at an early age that there will be people who are straight to malicious to you for seemingly no reason whatsoever. 

How you learn to deal with these types is insanely important.


----------



## Logic (Apr 17, 2019)

Bullying can build character in some situations but imo its just too unreliable as a method of building character. On one hand you do have instances in which people are able to rise up against their bullies and become better for it but how often does that actually really happen? Also if you don't have a good network of supportive adults/mentors then good fucking luck figuring out how to deal with such an oppressive situation on your own. Your options are to either rise above, become broken and isolated, or become broken and move on to break others. 

I don't think bullying is a necessary evil, but my own position isn't helped by the fact that I can't name an evidence based alternative that would be more effective and reliable.


----------



## imightberusty (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah some people just need a wake up call and sometimes bullying is that.  It just depends on the bull-ee, honestly.  And I dunno if I could ever see some super-successful person who got bullied in the past crediting the situation for their success.  Wouldn't call it necessary.

Just like most stuff, it's a thing that happens and it's how the individual deals with it afterwards that makes it what it is to them.


----------



## The best and greatest (Apr 18, 2019)

Recon said:


> You see "Bullying" all throughout nature. It's about maintaining an evolutionary standard. Hence the name 'pecking order', the fittest birds pick on the weaker ones and EVERY bird picks on that one weird looking white one with the gimpy leg. THIN THE HERD!
> 
> We like to pretend we're better than this because we build cities and have written language, but the impetus to thin the herd of its weakest links is still there even though the demands placed on us by society mean that the nerdy kid whose lunch got stolen every week could very well be telling Jake & Chad to pump his fucking gas in thirty years.
> Because of how we frame bullying socially, it's easy to think of it as a human phenomenon when it's really just an evolutionary phenomenon that we grow out of as our brains develop and we come to a higher degree of understanding.
> Because bullies are an evolutionary phenomenon, they will serve a purpose in our species until they do not. Then they will fade away.


I have some thoughts on this that extends well beyond the purview of this topic, but it boils down to "Humans are animals but only because we choose to be." I don't like arguments from nature generally because such arguments rely on infantilizing us as a species as if we are slaves to our nature no different than the other animals that live in their own shit. I do not believe this. I believe that a man is an animal that chooses to walk upright and adopt civility/rule of law voluntarily. So maybe you're correct and we have natural inclinations toward these kinds of social behaviors. Its still a poor excuse though.

We shouldn't attempt to rationalize our shortcomings as being merely natural, because you can extend that same argument onto any facet of human behavior and still have it work unless you want to go down the rabbit hole of trying and failing to determine natural from unnatural behaviors.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 18, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> I have some thoughts on this that extends well beyond the purview of this topic, but it boils down to "Humans are animals but only because we choose to be." I don't like arguments from nature generally because such arguments rely on infantilizing us as a species as if we are slaves to our nature no different than the other animals that live in their own shit. I do not believe this. I believe that a man is an animal that chooses to walk upright and adopt civility/rule of law voluntarily. So maybe you're correct and we have natural inclinations toward these kinds of social behaviors. Its still a poor excuse though.
> 
> We shouldn't attempt to rationalize our shortcomings as being merely natural, because you can extend that same argument onto any facet of human behavior and still have it work unless you want to go down the rabbit hole of trying and failing to determine natural from unnatural behaviors.


You speak the truth, man. I think the problem is that a lot humans can't yet choose not to be animals. Impulse control is still a mystery to most of us and I think it's gonna be some time before the human race gets to where people like you are. I don't think those 'natural inclinations' will start to fade until we all have a higher baseline level of intelligence. As in, the whole species. 
Most of the planet is borderline exceptional, from what I see.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Apr 18, 2019)

To an extent. The unfortunate truth is that practicing a superficial level of conformity is necessary to function properly in society (or else become as unemployable as the average lolcow). If you recognize that early you also learn for yourself when you consider it more important to stand by your own identity/beliefs which is integral in developing a sense of identity. By all means teach kids that gossiping and shunning and whatnot are immature and impolite but don't shield them from the reality that it happens. They need to learn it's sometimes necessary to work with people you hate and be civil while doing so, but forcing kids to "include" someone they don't like during their leisure time is a bad idea.

That said I think once it gets to the point of something that would be considered illegal in the adult world (beatings, sexual assault, following them home, etc) then someone should intervene. Some kids get shit on constantly for no reason and become social lepers, and that sucks, but all you can do is make sure they don't get harassed too severely - forcing people (even kids) to like each other is impossible and likely counterproductive. The only real "solution" is to make available a safe place for them to hang out by themselves if they choose to, like let them sit in the library during recess or some shit.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 19, 2021)

The narrative around bullying is often completely out of touch or just wishful thinking. People get bullied because other people just don't like them. This is the most common reason. The ''Bullies'' often treat everyone else pretty well (friends, family, teachers) in many cases. Who they don't treat well is the person they don't like. 

The belief that bullying is all the result of bad self esteem on the bullies part, abuse or a budding sociopath in the making is as I said above wishful thinking. It also invalidates the feelings of the bullied person. Most bullied kids and teens  aren't stupid, they know they're unpopular and people don't like them. Many even know why they're unlikeable. This type of thing will never change. It's necessary yes, because it's unavoidable.


----------



## PaleTay (Mar 19, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> The narrative around bullying is often completely out of touch or just wishful thinking. People get bullied because other people just don't like them. This is the most common reason. The ''Bullies'' often treat everyone else pretty well (friends, family, teachers) in many cases. Who they don't treat well is the person they don't like.
> 
> The belief that bullying is all the result of bad self esteem on the bullies part, abuse or a budding sociopath in the making is as I said above wishful thinking. It also invalidates the feelings of the bullied person. Most bullied kids and teens  aren't stupid, they know they're unpopular and people don't like them. Many even know why they're unlikeable. This type of thing will never change. It's necessary yes, because it's unavoidable.


I find it kind of depends, we mainly bullied a kid who would stare at random stuff and masturbate (Derich reminds me a bit of a more socially competent version of him actually), some fatties, and a rich kid who tried too hard to impress people.

I've found a lot of the female bullies grew up to be extremely progressive and use that ideology to bully others.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Mar 19, 2021)

Since the question is on bullying* itself, I will say it's not necessary in the same way an appendix isn't necessary. It might have some use in creating beneficial bacteria, but taking it out when its enflamed is necessary and its removal does not produce long-term harm.

What is the problem is the child psychologists trying to psychologize it and like the cosplay scientists that they are, give all kinds of rationalizations and assigns motivations out of the ether, resulting in advice that's actually more harmful than the bullying itself. (e.g. "Bullies must have low self-esteem, they're just jealous, they come from a troubled family," etc.). This advice ends up being useless for mediation purposes because the terms between bullied and bully are stop and continue. Teachers and administrators trying to play diplomat is the worst multi-purpose hat they have to wear as they lack the knowledge and subtle cues necessary for real diplomacy. And I'm making the assumption that they act in good faith. My real opinion is that these people are only trying to avoid filling out embarrassing paperwork with their meddling and have no real interest in conflict resolution. Hence zero tolerance policies that ignore that violence is often the most effective means of resolution.

*For simplicity's sake, let's define bullying as legally permissible acts. If we're going to include criminal acts, that necessitates far more extreme responses from everyone, and that kind of thinking is how we got Twitter censorship.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 20, 2021)

The bully/victim discourse bothers me. It's kinda marxist in a way, envisioning one to be eternal tormentor and the other eternal victim.

I think most of the time a better way to look at it is social competition.

After all, there are plenty of instances where someone is being very annoying to everyone and taking them down a peg isn't victimizing them, but putting them in their place. You also see it if you give some small power to someone who isn't used to having it. Plenty go mad with it in seconds and start inflicting harm on others.

And when you have an anti-bully discourse dominant, it doesn't remove bullying, but the prime way just becomes crybullying, the DARVO type of bullying. There is no clear way to "remove bullying" anymore than we can rid ourselves of crime (or of contraband in prisons).

That's not to say it can't be terribly destructive, but our responses in trying to "solve bullying" are often at least as destructive. I see it as a kind of contempt for children, thinking it's easy to make them behave how you want because they're children.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Mar 20, 2021)

I never would have gotten laid had I not been bullied in high-school.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes. I was a fatass in middle school who never had any confidence.

I started to get bullied for my weight and my Dad told me to stand up for myself.

I did. Bully backed off and I started to workout shortly after, gained confidence and joined sports teams.

Getting bullied was the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 20, 2021)

If you start gaining weight Japanese people will poke your stomach and laugh at you. This pushes citizens to do better and lose weight.

It is no coincidence that Japan is a very healthy country and the United States with it's health at every size movement is very unhealthy country


----------



## Kornula (Mar 20, 2021)

"We need hardship and oppression to develop the psyche..."
Frank Herbert.

It seems to me that hippies want to remove all obstacles, sharp pointy, shiny things that can be fun. In fact, they've done a bang up job creating a generation of entitled monsters that are coming up to literally bite us all in the ass today.  They replaced all the fun things on playgrounds of yor. They want kids to be "safe" when they play. No risks at all.  But if we remove risks, we don't learn  It's that simple. (this can be applied to "bullies" as well. )  

 We need to learn how to face everything on our own.   Removing obstacles, both tangible and intangible we become pussies.  ...oh wait, it's happened.



dreamworks face said:


> When I was in high school, I had a diabetic friend named Jimmy.  Jimmy had type-1 diabetes - his diabetes was so bad that he had a computer controlled insulin pump built into his body that would constantly monitor his blood sugar and automatically inject insulin if necessary... in 2003.
> 
> Jimmy apparently hadn't made it through the lecture that candy was bad for your body though - he would buy a shit ton of candy and reeses and shit from the school store and let the magic insulin pump do its thing.  We started giving him shit about it - we'd be like "Jimmy, you're going to die!"  "Jimmy, you stupid diabetic, why are you eating so much fucking candy?  Are you retarded?"
> 
> ...


Please tell me "Jimmy" died at the assembly.  That would be hilarious


----------



## Fougaro (Mar 20, 2021)

If you were bullied in school there is an over 90% chance that you unironically deserved it, usually for being a sped or other things that were within your abilities to change. If you fought back against your bullies or, even better, got your shit together, good for you! If you still hold grudges from back then, you are still a sped who hasn't learned anything, someone akin to MovieBlob.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Mar 20, 2021)

Evil?


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 20, 2021)

As said before it really depends on how the bullying is done.

If it's just a group of kids making fun of a fat kid for being fat, calling him names and that's it, either to make themselves feeling better or just find a fat kid out of the ordinary, it's definitely them being dicks, but you can't blame them either because it's a natural response for kids being kids to see someone who has a body shape different compared with them. They could just encourage him to lose weight and shit like that, but it's more fun for them to just make fun of him which once again, natural behavior.  I mean come on, this is a forum literally made to make fun of weird people on the Internet, it's natural for us to make fun of weird people. Anyway, it could either lead to the fat kid making an effort to improve himself to get back at the "bullies", or complaining about the bullying but actually does acknowledge that he's fat and actually takes some steps, or in the worst case scenario his parents coddled him more to make him obese (please don't). Still, I don't consider this as bullying to begin with. By that logic, we might as well say Steven Colbert is bullying Donald Trump which obviously makes zero sense whatsoever.

If it's however a group of kids beating up a fat kid for being fat and/or even stealing his lunch money, that is a completely different story and obviously that part is definitely not necessary.


----------



## malt ipecac (Mar 20, 2021)

KEKMUHLORD said:


> Yes. I was a fatass in middle school who never had any confidence.
> 
> I started to get bullied for my weight and my Dad told me to stand up for myself.
> 
> ...





Fougaro said:


> If you were bullied in school there is an over 90% chance that you unironically deserved it, usually for being a sped or other things that were within your abilities to change.





MoleeloM said:


> As said before it really depends on how the bullying is done.
> 
> If it's just a group of kids making fun of a fat kid for being fat, calling him names and that's it, either to make themselves feeling better or just find a fat kid out of the ordinary, it's definitely them being dicks, but you can't blame them either because it's a natural response for kids being kids to see someone who has a body shape different compared with them. They could just encourage him to lose weight and shit like that, but it's more fun for them to just make fun of him which once again, natural behavior.


When an "official" source, like a politician, an anti-bullying organization, or a school, talks about "bullying," they're using that word to lump together a rather large set of interactions. Of course, "bullying" is always bad -- evil, even -- when presented in this context. You guys make me think that this lumping-together is a major reason it's so difficult to talk about "bullying" in polite society.

Bullying a person for some inborn trait, e.g., for being of a certain race, is never constructive because there's nothing a person can do to change such a trait. Bullying a person for a mutable trait, on the other hand, can provide that person with valuable and honest feedback that isn't often communicated in any other means. If anti-bullying policies make everyone afraid to tell Carlos to stop screeching all the time, Carlos might grow up screeching while wondering why his peers mostly avoid him. If Carlos stops screeching, I'd call that constructive bullying because he'll be better off as a non-screecher for the rest of his life.

Is such bullying the best way to convey this feedback? No, of course not. It would be better for a well-meaning friend or adult to explain to Carlos how his screeching will make others uncomfortable and negatively affect him in the long run. But if no such well-meaning individual is present in Carlos' life, the alternative to this "constructive bullying" might be vague feedback or no feedback at all. In the long run, the bullied version of Carlos is better off than the alternative Carlos, who grows up a clueless, screeching pariah.



Fougaro said:


> If you fought back against your bullies or, even better, got your shit together, good for you! If you still hold grudges from back then, you are still a sped who hasn't learned anything, someone akin to MovieBlob.





MoleeloM said:


> If it's however a group of kids beating up a fat kid for being fat and/or even stealing his lunch money, that is a completely different story and obviously that part is definitely not necessary.



Part of why we're able to talk about bullying in the past tense -- as something that occurs among kids and teenagers, but not as often among adults -- is that we don't really have the right to exit or pick our own associations until we're older. If I think there's even a small possibility I'll be assaulted or robbed if I go to a certain place for lunch, I simply won't go there; if I find a person combative or obnoxious, I won't associate with that person. School-aged kids don't have those options.

Bullying doesn't stop among adults because everyone matures and thinks wiser of it. It stops because adults are empowered to select our environments and peer groups for ourselves. Unless, of course, you're in prison, where "bullying" is rife and brutal because prisoners' right to self-select is taken from them.

As long as our schools follow the "minimum-security prison" model, bullying will exist. We could try to improve things by giving kids more options to leave toxic environments. Or, we could maintain the toxic environments as-is, but decorate them with more "Bully-Free Zone" posters and make kids sign "no bullying at my school" pledges, or whatever the fuck.

Do I even need to state what I think will happen?


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Mar 21, 2021)

I will say that bullying can’t be tolerated if retaliation is not allowed. If the one being bullied has to “put up with it”, then you have a broken system. The bully needs to learn that people will draw the line and when you cross it you will get punched in the face. Since schools actually see retaliation as a bigger evil, we cannot have bullies in schools due to the fact that bullies get a free lunch.


----------



## Cabelaz (Mar 21, 2021)

>be overweight soyboy in middle school
>get called an overweight soyboy
>man up and join football because I want change
>earn the respect of my bullies and most of the dudes at my school and make great memories
>still friends with them today
Yeah, bullying is pretty based.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Mar 21, 2021)

The only reason for bullying is that it's fun, it's not about the victim being a nerd/weirdo/assburger, the bully is just an asshole. And I'm saying this as someone who used to bully people. I didn't realize how much of a douchebag I was until I got bullied myself, so I guess, bullying taught me compassion?
And calling someone a fatso for being a fatso is not bullying.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Mar 21, 2021)

Bullying has made me stronger but at the same time more afraid to make a deeper human connection. I'm somewhat more bitter too.
I was never allowed to retaliate. When I did I got punished.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 21, 2021)

Bullying in school should be around. Zoomers coming out like complete fragile faggots who want to off themselves because of meanie words they see on a computer screen.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Mar 21, 2021)

Eggplant Wizard said:


> I will say that bullying can’t be tolerated if retaliation is not allowed. If the one being bullied has to “put up with it”, then you have a broken system. The bully needs to learn that people will draw the line and when you cross it you will get punched in the face. Since schools actually see retaliation as a bigger evil, we cannot have bullies in schools due to the fact that bullies get a free lunch.


Retaliation should never be allowed. Punching someone in the face because you don't like what they said is ridiculous. Granted, fighting back never works. Back when I was a bully, whenever kids decided to fight back, I always just upped the amount of bullying. Having someone hate you so much they want to fight you is hilarious.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 21, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Retaliation should never be allowed. Punching someone in the face because you don't like what they said is ridiculous. Granted, fighting back never works. Back when I was a bully, whenever kids decided to fight back, I always just upped the amount of bullying. Having someone hate you so much they want to fight you is hilarious.


 Talk shit, get hit. 

That was the rule when I grew up, and I approve of it. My bullying stopped when I finally had enough and wailed on one with my bookbag until I was pulled off of him. Got suspended, but best suspension ever since my parents backed me. 

You saying you'd up the ante if a kid you harassed suddenly busted you in the head and was clearly willing to do it again if you kept it up? That's speaks volumes about you, mate.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Mar 21, 2021)

Bullying is utter shit, but the "anti bullying" measures taken by the school systems have had the complete opposite effect since day 1. Shitbag kids would game the system and get the kids they were bullying fucking demolished by gaming the system to look the victim. The spoiled ass kids that were bullies over a decade ago or so ago grew up to be soy chugging twitter commies and you cannot fucking convince me otherwise. After seeing what's claimed as  "postitive changes" to the american school system these past 5 or 6 years, The situation is now 100X more fucked than it used to be for the kids getting screwed over than it was before.  Fuck the system, I  don't know how to fix this shit but seriously fuck this god damned system.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Mar 21, 2021)

RabidWombat said:


> Talk shit, get hit.
> 
> That was the rule when I grew up, and I approve of it. My bullying stopped when I finally had enough and wailed on one with my bookbag until I was pulled off of him. Got suspended, but best suspension ever since my parents backed me.
> 
> You saying you'd up the ante if a kid you harassed suddenly busted you in the head and was clearly willing to do it again if you kept it up? That's speaks volumes about you, mate.


Ever heard of sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me? If you resort to reverting back to apehood and attacking people cause your feelings got hurt, your bullies shouldn't have stopped. Thank God might makes right was long phased out of polite society.

When I bullied kids, I stayed clear of the psychopaths that would actually mess me up if they decided to snap. I could handle myself in a fight, so when losers like you started up with something like a book bag, we'd just laugh at you and get more ammunition for future taunting. The real way to get bullies like me to stop is to acknowledge how pathetic you are. If you agree with all our insults and put downs you've sapped the fun out of it. The whole goal is to elicit a reaction.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 21, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Ever heard of sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me?


Yea. It's horseshit. Polite society, by the way, does not look kindly on harassing people verbally. 


Bussyking7 said:


> If you resort to reverting back to apehood and attacking people cause your feelings got hurt, your bullies shouldn't have stopped.


How many times does someone have to say your mother was a whore, your father took pozzed loads up the ass and how they want to rape you before one is allowed to respond?

And guess what. That was the only thing that got them to shut their mouths. Knowing someone will smack you one if you harass them is a GOOD THING.


Bussyking7 said:


> When I bullied kids, I stayed clear of the psychopaths that would actually mess me up if they decided to snap. I could handle myself in a fight, so when losers like you started up with something like a book bag, we'd just laugh at you and get more ammunition for future taunting.



Even when you got wailed on by several pounds of science and history books? Is harassing someone worth getting smashed up like that? You a masochist?


Bussyking7 said:


> The real way to get bullies like me to stop is to acknowledge how pathetic you are. If you agree with all our insults and put downs you've sapped the fun out of it. The whole goal is to elicit a reaction.


Yea, so why are you shocked when that reaction is for someone to fight back?


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Mar 21, 2021)

I think that some of it probably happens inevitably to everyone to some extent.

And that some people managed to deal with it well (while other people, like cows such as MovieBlob live the rest of their lives in self-pity and self-humiliation over it).


----------



## Bussyking7 (Mar 21, 2021)

RabidWombat said:


> Yea. It's horseshit. Polite society, by the way, does not look kindly on harassing people verbally.


Depends on the social circles you run in.


RabidWombat said:


> How many times does someone have to say your mother was a whore, your father took pozzed loads up the ass and how they want to rape you before one is allowed to respond?


Uh never?


RabidWombat said:


> And guess what. That was the only thing that got them to shut their mouths. Knowing someone will smack you one if you harass them is a GOOD THING.


Ah yes, becoming an enraged monkey over someone's speech is a great thing that society should strive for. Handle your problems like a man.


RabidWombat said:


> Even when you got wailed on by several pounds of science and history books? Is harassing someone worth getting smashed up like that? You a masochist?


Or I don't get smashed up. If, for whatever reason, I wouldn't be able to handle your pathetic attempts to hit me with a backpack, my friends would just jump in and help. Then we'd all have a big laugh at your expense.


RabidWombat said:


> Yea, so why are you shocked when that reaction is for someone to fight back?


I'm not shocked. I've had plenty of people fight back physically. I just find it ridiculous that people think that's morally acceptable.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 21, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Depends on the social circles you run in.


I haven't found a one that encourages people to yell at strangers about how their mothers are whores. Did you? 


Bussyking7 said:


> Uh never?


How privleged of you. You get to act like an ape towards people, but they're not allowed to respond? You really think people are going to stay to a lopsided paradigm like that? Get real. 


Bussyking7 said:


> \Ah yes, becoming an enraged monkey over someone's speech is a great thing that society should strive for. Handle your problems like a man.


I did just that. Also, you act like I resorted to violence as the first step. No. This was only after all other routes were exhausted. 

And do tell, why did it work? 


Bussyking7 said:


> Or I don't get smashed up. If, for whatever reason, I wouldn't be able to handle your pathetic attempts to hit me with a backpack, my friends would just jump in and help. Then we'd all have a big laugh at your expense.


True, I'd likely take a beating myself, but you know what? At least you know that doing it again will get you hurt regardless of the outcome. I don't mind having matching black eyes. Now I ask again, is it worth getting hurt to just keep acting like a jackass to someone? 


Bussyking7 said:


> I'm not shocked. I've had plenty of people fight back physically. I just find it ridiculous that people think that's morally acceptable.


But you find it morally acceptable to harass them? Is your self entitlement so grand that you think you're untouchable because you say so?


----------



## Bussyking7 (Mar 22, 2021)

RabidWombat said:


> I haven't found a one that encourages people to yell at strangers about how their mothers are whores. Did you?


You really should get out more. 


RabidWombat said:


> How privleged of you. You get to act like an ape towards people, but they're not allowed to respond? You really think people are going to stay to a lopsided paradigm like that? Get real.


I stopped bullying people when they actually improved themselves to the point I had nothing left to bully them for or they learned to accept their garbage characteristics and stop giving me reactions. In either case they bettered themselves. Bullying really is a symbiotic relationship. I got to have lots of fun, and in some cases people actually improved (not that I cared though).  The paradigm isn't lopsided at all.


RabidWombat said:


> And do tell, why did it work?


You clearly had garbage bullies.


RabidWombat said:


> True, I'd likely take a beating myself, but you know what? At least you know that doing it again will get you hurt regardless of the outcome. I don't mind having matching black eyes. Now I ask again, is it worth getting hurt to just keep acting like a jackass to someone?


In every instance that I was attacked by someone that I bullied, I continued bullying them, and in every instance they never attacked me again. Working up the courage to attack someone only for the attack to be laughed off and for the bullying to increase is very demoralizing. 


RabidWombat said:


> But you find it morally acceptable to harass them? Is your self entitlement so grand that you think you're untouchable because you say so?


I honestly see nothing wrong with pillorying people that deserve it. Especially people that think it's ok to attack someone over what they said. Physical violence causes real harm, words are nothing.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 22, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> You really should get out more.


Better question; WHY would I want to get involved with people who think it's good fun to harass strangers? 


Bussyking7 said:


> I stopped bullying people when they actually improved themselves to the point I had nothing left to bully them for or they learned to accept their garbage characteristics and stop giving me reactions. In either case they bettered themselves. Bullying really is a symbiotic relationship. I got to have lots of fun, and in some cases people actually improved (not that I cared though).  The paradigm isn't lopsided at all.


Yes, it is. They didn't ask for you giving them shit. You have no authority to give them shit. They didn't pay for it. You decided to just give them shit. 


Bussyking7 said:


> You clearly had garbage bullies.


Unlike you, they were smart enough to realize that screaming insults at someone isn't worth getting your head busted. 


Bussyking7 said:


> Working up the courage to attack someone only for the attack to be laughed off and for the bullying to increase is very demoralizing.


That's why when you attack, you don't hold back. This isn't a boxing match, after all. Use a weapon. Go for the nuts. Make it HURT. I wasn't wanting to beat them in a contest, I was trying to hurt them. 


Bussyking7 said:


> I honestly see nothing wrong with pillorying people that deserve it. Especially people that think it's ok to attack someone over what they said. Physical violence causes real harm, words are nothing.


So someone deserves it for wearing glasses or being the wrong race? They deserve it for being related to someone you don't like? They deserve it because they engage in hobbies you don't like? You are not in the moral authority to harass people and not expect retaliation. Go up to strangers on the street and call their mothers whores. You'll not have people say "thank you sir, I will work on myself to improve that fact." You'll get ignored at best, and your ass kicked at worst. Both are richly deserved for harassing. 

THAT is society. Not people screaming at each other and demanding no retaliation.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Mar 22, 2021)

RabidWombat said:


> Better question; WHY would I want to get involved with people who think it's good fun to harass strangers?
> 
> Yes, it is. They didn't ask for you giving them shit. You have no authority to give them shit. They didn't pay for it. You decided to just give them shit.
> 
> ...


Words don't hurt people. If some random stranger called my mother a whore, why would I care? It's not true. If it were true, what's the big deal if it's the truth. 

The fact is that there are a lot of morally deficient people such as yourself out there that have garbage character traits and can't handle being called out on it.  Words are meaningless drivel. You should never harm anyone over something that doesn't negatively hurt anyone. It's not ok to go around punching people that pose no threat to you. This is basic stuff.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 22, 2021)

If I wasn't bullied, I'd probably be on the other side of the looking glass. So, fuck yes. The people who don't learn from bullying just aren't being bullied enough, Teach your kids to pay attention to what they do and how to read a room, and they won't wind up naruto running to class.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Mar 22, 2021)

I've found that the worst bullies were those in the middle of the pecking order. The most popular kids never had to bully because they had no reason to punch down, while the kids just below the popular kids were always trying to push themselves up by kicking down on those below them. There's also an element of social cohesion to bullying - just like chimps who hunt helpless colobus monkeys as a show of solidarity with each other, bullies will attack the weakest and most vulnerable tards as a way to bond with each other.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 22, 2021)

I'd like to think there's a less destructive way of teaching people some humility, but at the rate things are going even if I had a foolproof example it would presumably never be adopted because the system is in shambles.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Mar 22, 2021)

Looking back I can honestly say that maybe around 75% of the bullying that happened to me was deserved due to my own self-loathing,insecurity, and lack of self-awareness. Like I would say inflammatory things to get a rise out of people.  I was somewhat effeminate and gender non-conforming .  I also was very defensive around other guys my age and rebuff their attempt at building a friendship. To make matters even worse, I wouldn't join class and group bonding activities.  That made me an easy target.  To be fair, I should have had the self-awareness to be more friendly and watch how I was coming off.  But I was more warped up in my own insecurities  and ignorance to come to those insights.


ETA: I think that maybe I would have been bully less if I had a mentor or ideal to strive towards. Most of school years were spent in "flight vs fight" that I didn't take the time to look at my  environment.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 22, 2021)

All the anti-bully shit may be well-intentioned by at least some of the people pushing it. But I've concluded that it's yet another utopian effort to rewrite human nature, particularly male nature. It only results in male bullies turning to feminine passive aggression and ostracism. Or at least waiting until there's no authorities around.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 22, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Words don't hurt people. If some random stranger called my mother a whore, why would I care?



Then why should people care when you do the same? Are you above the rest of us that we're supposed to care? 


Bussyking7 said:


> The fact is that there are a lot of morally deficient people such as yourself out there that have garbage character traits and can't handle being called out on it.


Criticism from someone who prides themselves on harassing people means exactly fuck all to me. 


Bussyking7 said:


> Words are meaningless drivel. You should never harm anyone over something that doesn't negatively hurt anyone. It's not ok to go around punching people that pose no threat to you. This is basic stuff.


And it's also basic stuff that YOU DON'T GO AROUND HARASSING STRANGERS! Your parents failed in raising you if that lesson is lost to you.



ArnoldPalmer said:


> If I wasn't bullied, I'd probably be on the other side of the looking glass. So, fuck yes. The people who don't learn from bullying just aren't being bullied enough, Teach your kids to pay attention to what they do and how to read a room, and they won't wind up naruto running to class.


And if all else fails, light into the bully, and don't hold  back. Make the message clear that if you harass them, they'll suffer consequences for it. Stand up for yourself and don't let people fuck with you. Most people are smart enough to realize harassing someone isn't worth getting physically messed up.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Mar 22, 2021)

RabidWombat said:


> Then why should people care when you do the same? Are you above the rest of us that we're supposed to care?


Ahahahaha. No wonder your bullies made fun of your parents. They couldn't even teach their kid basic reading comprehension.


RabidWombat said:


> And it's also basic stuff that YOU DON'T GO AROUND HARASSING STRANGERS! Your parents failed in raising you if that lesson is lost to you.


Sweaty, how can you not figure out that we don't harass strangers. We just seek out and find ridiculous people like you and turn them into our own personal circus animals. Man do I miss my school days.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 22, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Ahahahaha. No wonder your bullies made fun of your parents. They couldn't even teach their kid basic reading comprehension.
> 
> Sweaty, how can you not figure out that we don't harass strangers. We just seek out and find ridiculous people like you and turn them into our own personal circus animals. Man do I miss my school days.


Then have you have the balls to act offended when those "circus animals" finally get sick of your crap and kick you.

I've decided I'm done talking to you now. Here's to hoping you die soon and your kids are born retarded. Good day.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Mar 23, 2021)

ITT: self-hating Social Darwinists with a humilliation fetish

Most bullying isn't really "corrective". If you're just being an asshole to someone, any tough love you try to communicate to them through your actions will fly above their head, and they'll just see you as an asshole instead.
I don't buy into the "bullying corrects degeneracy" mindset, considering that A) Most bullies themselves are often into  degenerate things like drugs, and B) I've seen teens shamed for the pettiest shit like just liking obscure old videogames or music, or having a slight slav accent. Things that you could shoot the shit about as an adult without getting reprimanded. If anything, giving into the bullying instead of just going "k whatever" only turns you into a repressed normalfag.

That said, i do think "not everyone is your friend" aspect is important.


----------



## Kier (Mar 23, 2021)

Bullying people over things they can not control is overall useless even if it is hilarious. I am in FULL support of bullying people over things they could and should know better then to be doing that is well within their control.

Bullying someone because they were born with a condition is one thing, bullying someone who just straight up picks their nose at any point past pre-K is a public service. I am just saying, we had a lot less furies wearing suits around the Uni campus back when we could shove them into toilets.

The two most important things that shaped me becoming what I am today was getting picked on as a kid and learning not to fucking stand in the middle of the playground screaming WAHHBAAFETTT, and realizing at a certain point in high school that the people shitting on me for being terminally online were totally right, so I got my ass to the gym and into clubs.

I am more of a fan of the "Hey fat fuck come to the gym with us" variety but that is a bit too optimistic.



Niggernerd said:


> Bullying in school should be around. Zoomers coming out like complete fragile faggots who want to off themselves because of meanie words they see on a computer screen.


It is somewhat, but not as much as you would hope. Really depends on what region you are in and how close to a liberal city you are. During my brief tenure in a suburban school system, people were taken into the councilors office for wearing black a few too many days in a row. I wish I was joking. In more southern or rural districts bullying is alive and well to various degrees. Deep south is still the wild west, more urban south you may just end up getting an anti hate mob or smth on you and have a crusade of white girls trying to expel you.


----------



## Reshiram Battle.mp3 (Mar 23, 2021)

depends on the subject of the bullying, and the method and severity of the bullying. it's a kind of punishment via ridicule and harassment for infringing upon social expectations, and you don't get hung and quartered for jaywalking. i don't want literal autistic children to kill themselves, but if you have a kid saying or doing wildly inappropriate things to his peers (licking faces, touchiness, creeping on classmates when puberty hits, etc), then yeah, go the fuck off on him so he understands he has to stop that shit. *ideally* the teacher or parents would be the one to get him in line, but there are shit parents and shit teachers that let that fly or even enable it.

if it's some 12 year old autist child that won't shut up about pokemon and ends up being annoying or some kid in a situation out of their hands (ongoing divorce and being stressed about it), then going as hard on them (or at all) as they would for a weird proto-creep (unfortunately a classmate i had to deal with was like that in middleschool) is more cruel than anything else. Unfortunately, younger children and fucking immature young adults are cruel, so they _will_ go too far. bullying has a beneficial role it can play, but again, _fucking parents and teachers_ should be the ones ironing out inappropriate behavior, because (hopefully) they'd be much more level-headed and logical judges or mediators.

like, yeah, bullying can be good in some cases, but a lot of the time it's a sign that any of the adults in the situation aren't doing their damn job, either with correcting shit themselves or telling kids bullying fairly innocent children with alternative interests to knock that shit off, since at that point it's children being cruel to eachother.



Spoiler: powerlevel



i was a fucking idiot and an eccentric sperg as a child, and i'd say some of the bullying did help with not acting like i was a literal animal, _but_ after that behavior stopped the bullying still continued because poor reputation was already built and i was stuck with the same kids in my classes for years. after a while it fucking stunted me socially because too much of a target = no friends = no one i can socialize with properly. ended up being an edgy fuck for a few years because of constant doubt in others motives if i was approached bc that was all i came to expect, for what, being a sperg over retro games?



tldr: it shouldn't be because it's often misused, but since parents just let their kids do whatever the fuck and schools wont let teachers do shit, yes.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Mar 25, 2021)

All I know is "bullying" made me realize I was fat and lose weight.  Also made me stop acting like a childish faggot in middle school.

Now all I see are fat asses, manchildren and a weird uptick in people proudly proclaiming they have mental illness when they fuck up instead of bettering themselves.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 25, 2021)

I got bullied a lot in elementary and highschool, I was simply too nice and my economical status was a bit better than the average kid (I'd bring my NDS and play with other kids who had it during recess) I don't think I really improved in any way from it, I was a loser/unpopular kid and I'm still a loser as a grownup, unsure if the bullying helped it or not. I'm only glad it's over. I've been called out for being too nice as a grownup so I doubt it changed anything. Just needless suffering.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Mar 25, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Retaliation should never be allowed. Punching someone in the face because you don't like what they said is ridiculous. Granted, fighting back never works. Back when I was a bully, whenever kids decided to fight back, I always just upped the amount of bullying. Having someone hate you so much they want to fight you is hilarious.



I said “cross the line”. I didn’t say anything about words being tossed around, though I will admit that the phrase “them’s fightin‘ words” exists for a reason. I do have a question though: what did you do when you eventually lost a round of insults and kept losing, as opposed to someone trying to fight you? It had to happen at least once, law of averages and everything.

Upon reading your later posts I am gonna have to give ya a slow clap on the trolling, I didn’t think you could keep it up. I do like the magic “Bully that improved lives” bit. Might have to bank that one for later.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 25, 2021)

There's an Italian proverb that runs something like, 'he may only be bullied if he allows himself.'

Checks out with my own experiences. Due to crippling anxiety, shyness and depression as a teen, I used to take so much shit from faggots in high school. I was cool enough to avoid being a legit chud who got bullied all the time, but I still caught my fair share of bullshit.

I remember one day being drawn into a fight with some huge motherfucker, all because other kids stirred him up, said I said some shit when I didn't. The fight went ahead, and something just snapped in my head.

I just launched at this dude and caught him on the chin with several punches. Fell like a sack of shit and didn't want to get up. 

Never got fucked with again after that, and it taught me the time old lesson of 'stand up to their shit, and you will no longer get any.'


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Mar 25, 2021)

you learn to play the game and grow a spine. 

or at least how to not be someone who gets singled out by bullies.


----------



## EnemyStand (Mar 25, 2021)

The problem isn't bullying. Bullying still exists and will always exist no matter what you do. The problem is zero tolerance anti-conflict policies. It lets bullies do their thing with no fear of reprisal because their targets usually attempt to avoid trouble. I was a victim of this. Did it toughen me up? Yes. Am I little fucked up from the constant bullying I felt powerless to stop because the authority figures were useless? Probably. And every time I talked shit back or defended myself, I got in trouble. Either through reprisal of the bully's friends or getting smacked down by a zero zone faculty member.

Now, when my old man went to school, he was in a group of guys that went around and beat the crap out of bullies. This is a case of the community policing itself. Assholes who ran their mouths or got their rocks off beating up smaller kids got smacked down by their peers. The worst that ever happened was detention. But no, the modern philosophy is all conflict is bad no matter what the reason behind it is.


----------



## Smolrolls (Mar 25, 2021)

The problem with bullying is you get the revenge of the nerds.

Can’t be rascist or bigot because the powers that are we’re bullied, who're the hispanics, Asians, blacks, foreigners or gen-x whites, and were called bad mean words by big bad white men. So the nerd get revenge by being successful, climbing the top ladders of corporation, being the doctors, the lawyers, the judges & building the googles, the reddits and facebooks to show those bullies that they’re better than them. Then having already been filled with spite from said bullying, along with some marxist indoctrination to help fertilize said corruption, blame traditional Christian values and countries, a la United States, for raising the bullies that tormented the nerds throughout their childhoods . And in order for the nerds to become heroes to fill their childhood insecurites, and to exact their misplace vengeance, they let the Mexicans and their nigger bamboo pets infest the country. The enemy of my enemy is my friend, right? People are greedy and lazy by nature, so the nerds increase taxes, regulations, whatever to motivate people to do what’s good for the greater good. The nerds knew what's it like to be called faggots, niggers, etc...Oh the suffering these pansy bitches suffered for having a free-living lifestyle, for being a different race, for being a faggot, for being called bad mean words, for being eccentric, for being the square peg that didn't want to go through the round hole. So to ensure these nerds kids don't suffer the same pain their parents went through, kids got to be coddled, don't you know joking might make other people laugh but will offend a few people who might be listening in? Libe a more free lifestyle, screw conservative values that tormented said nerds, down with the country who bullied these pussy-bitches fees fees when they we're so young and precious.  If its conservative, if its christian, let loose the janny cocks, let loose the horde of niggers and let children, sorry adults, you know what, if adults identify as kids then who are we stop them. Hey if an adult and said kid have mutual consent, who are we to stop them. 

 Love shouldn't be stop.

This is not the age of hate.

This is the age of love.

No matter what gender, race or age.

And freedom of speech? I think we already know why Gen X, leftists, victims of bullying etc...want to get rid of that inappropriate concept of freedom of speech right?


Heroes are the good guys, they can’t do anything wrong, right? And if someone tells the hero that they’re doing something wrong...well, that’s just like the devil tempting Jesus to turn the stones into bread. The nerds are the heroes of their own stories, their grand narratives to hide their insecurities from all the bad mean words they got thrown by stronger white man who we're just as immature as the nerds back then, as the nerds are stuck in High School when they're grown up today. If someone tells the hero they're wrong, well that’s just another obstacle, a wolf dress in sheep's clothing, trying to veer them off their chosen course, to lead them astray the nerd’s heroic journey.



There was a kiwi that mentions getting shamed in public, getting food thrown at them by the townspeople, was a surefire way for say a degenerate to change their behavior. That’s assuming said degenerate doesn’t decide to play the long game and claws their way to the position of powers with their friends and topple the society that humiliated them.


----------



## Bruhwhy145 (Apr 9, 2021)

Chin of Campbell said:


> We place a lot of emphasis on putting an end to bullying in America, especially with the constant push for further acceptance of every little eccentricity that might present itself within the population.  If you're an annoying little autistic faggot, you have every right to be and anyone who says otherwise can fuck off, essentially.
> 
> *Subject-Relevant Powerleveling Ahead*
> When I was young, I was as autistic as they come.  We're talking firing up the dial-up, drawing shitty video game webcomics, public roleplaying on MMOs and message boards, unironic "buying gf" shit.  I craved internet attention like a lot of annoying autists.  Real life wasn't much different, as I was a late bloomer.  Catching hell became a daily activity both online and offline.
> ...


I ain't touching this one


----------



## Yinci (Apr 10, 2021)

Watched the movie chsritine and it disturbed me to think if I picked up a bully that they could commit property damage. But the way you make it sound it's put more social pressure on Sonic Chu. When people say "encourage bullying" this has a effect on everyone not just in school but in the work place and societal functions. It would really just push people towards a warlord culture.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 10, 2021)

It honestly depends on the reason why the person in question is being bullied. If it's something like being a mild sperg or fat, then yeah, a little bullying can probably help encourage them to drop some of those autistic tendencies or lose weight. If it's something like a medical condition the person being bullied can't really do anything about, then there's no real reason for it and you just come off as a massive prick for doing so.

Then again, most bullies tend to be fuck-ups themselves. The people who were known to be prolific bullies where I grew up, the vast majority of them ended up unemployed with drug/alcohol addictions, trapped in failing relationships with several children in their early 20's.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 11, 2021)

A somewhat overlooked point in this thread is that bullying a person because they have a stupid or disgusting belief/lifestyle doesn't really teach them why they shouldn't be living that way in the first place. A person who is bullied for being a degenerate will more than likely not get the message. The message they get isn't "degeneracy is bad because of these objective detriments it has on everyone", its "I shouldn't be a degenerate because people will yet at me for it".

It really does nothing to actually convince the target to change their mind or develop a smarter perspective. Bullying is not productive, its just sport. If you were bullied and did learn the right lessons from it, then its likely you were already a somewhat self-aware person and would have grown out of it anyway.


----------



## Kornula (Apr 11, 2021)

Eggplant Wizard said:


> I will say that bullying can’t be tolerated if retaliation is not allowed. If the one being bullied has to “put up with it”, then you have a broken system. The bully needs to learn that people will draw the line and when you cross it you will get punched in the face. Since schools actually see retaliation as a bigger evil, we cannot have bullies in schools due to the fact that bullies get a free lunch.


I was always tall throughout my life. This meant nearly every single "alpha-male" type guy had to show that he was the bigger man by literally taking down the literal big guy. One day in 3rd grade, I was sitting outside eating my lunch, minding my own buisness when this snotty punk kept pushing me for a fight for no reason.  I told him to please just leave me alone. This only made him angrier. He pushed me.. while I was sitting down, mind you, I should mention here I had my arm in a plasetr cast, I stood up, swung my cast up and knocked him out in half a second. 

Nobody ever picked a fight with me again.

I agree that if you are in a system that does not allow you to ..or encourage you to literally stand up for yourself, it is broken. Thankfully, I was allowed to fend for myself.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm not really sure if I can call poking fun or calling some weirdo out on their weird behavior "bullying".  When I think of "bullying" I think of people who prey upon others and go out of their way to hurt them in some way. 

Plus, a lot of kids are really blunt about certain things and some just happen to get a rise out of getting a reaction from people. That doesn't necessarily make them a bully.

I don't know. For me, there doesn't seem to be a "one size fits all" kind of solution for this thing. I would just like for kids to settle things on their own with some help from their parents and adults should only intervene when things start to get violent or too personal.

If there's one thing I think we can all agree on is that the current system we have punishes victims instead of the bullies. Kids should be allowed to stand up for themselves. (Barring bringing a knife or gun to school of course.)


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Apr 15, 2021)

It never helped me. I was never taught how to "correct" my natural autistic tendencies that I have zero control over, because it's a biological disease, nor did my parents ever discipline me, so I became a borderline Chris-chan. Only difference is I learned to be so introverted that I hide from everyone and society. But I'll likely never be successful or happy because I don't have the support.


----------



## abacussedout (Apr 17, 2021)

One of Peterson's original 12 rules was "toughen up you weasel" and basically argued this. You need a degree of bullying but even moreso you need friends who will call you out on your shit, and who you can call out. I pity today's youth who don't have friendships strong enough to make fun of each other when they're acting like a bitch, fag etc. and remind them to nut the fuck up. One of the big casualties of wokeism is all your friendships are shallow and sterile.


----------



## TheShortWaveCerealKiller (Apr 18, 2021)

It becomes a question of whether or not you can categorize it all as "good" or even necessary.  The fact of the matter is no one can truly know for sure if bullying truly "works" or if those bullied were always going to end up better than they were anyways.  I do believe as a society we do need to be toughened up or we risk being a world of bubble wrap wearing pansies, but I also do believe we can make it without the emotional trauma. Of course I do speak of my own personal experience but, thats as far as I'll go without letting my personal emotions come out.  As the user above me mentioned we need friendships and bonds strong enough to take critiques over bullies. We need to learn how to accept that we are fuck ups and that as humans we will always have moments of utter weakness. At the risk of sounding too fence sitty, there is a middle ground to be reached.  I am not so jaded and or cynical to take the "bullying is just social Darwinism" approach since we have seen that even sound minded and even emotionally stable individuals have been torn and sadly died due to bullying.  Yes keep the toughing up aspect but, also step in when the time is right and make sure that the "toughing up" doesnt result in a dead kid.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Apr 18, 2021)

The problem is that even the anti-bullying efforts are, in fact, forms of bullying. It's just the crybully on the other side of the coin.

I'm not saying that bullying is good or bad or serves some greater purpose or whatever. I'm just saying that we will never stop doing it no matter what justifications we come up for it.


----------



## 185405 (Apr 18, 2021)

A lot of niggers here think that calling out someone on their shit is bullying. It's not you retards. Sure bullying can help toughen up some people while it makes others depressed and shit.

Some could argue darwinism.

Bullying is just part of the old survival tactics humans used in groups to establish alpha males. Nowadays bullying is like, dunno, bothering a crippled kid or beating up kids that are younger than you are.

I think in a perfect society there wouldn't be need for bullying.

Just please stop thinking that banter or calling someone on their shit is bullying.


----------



## SnowBall (Apr 21, 2021)

Calling someone out for shitty behavior isn’t bullying.

The problem with the whole “bullying builds character” mentality is that there are many arguments on what constitutes bullying and it all depends on circumstances and how different groups handle it.

For example gender based bullying. I don’t know about guy on guy bullying, but girl on girl bullying is a nightmare I would never wish on my worst enemy. Teenage girls psychologically and emotionally abuse each other no matter how high you are on the social hierarchy. A girl is popular and has a boyfriend? Spread rumors she is a slut who can’t keep her legs closed. A girl gets good grades and has nerdy interests? Make fun of her for not being into “girly” things. A girl hits puberty and develops breasts before everyone else? Spread rumors she stuffs her bra and shame her for something she can’t control. I have seen so many girls in elementary school who were best friends become vicious in middle school all for the sake of being popular and stab each other in the back. A girl could be your friend on minute then backstab you the next. From personal experience psychological and emotional bullying causes far more damage and trauma,

The “punch them out in the schoolyard” tactic does not work when you are dealing with teenage girls who use manipulation and emotional abuse instead of physical. I don’t know about today but teachers back when I was in school often turned the other way when it came to girls bullying or give them a minor slap on the wrist.

I could elaborate further but I don’t want to powerlevel anymore than I did.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 21, 2021)

Being someone who leans more on the "provoke a person" side than the "being provoked by a person" side while growing up, I can tell you that it's definitely not worth it if we're just talking about traditional "Ha ha, this guy has a stupid name!" or "I'm not touching you!" bullying. it gets boring and makes the person legitimately come off as a jackass.

Now if we're talking about the internet's definition of bullying, that depends - the "ur a fag" and trolling kind of bullying is kind of funny to a point, but getting worked up about it is only proving them right. And I still don't know why people think "criticism of lifestyle/artwork/whatever = bullying".


----------



## John Titor (Apr 21, 2021)

Rupert Bear said:


> ITT: self-hating Social Darwinists with a humilliation fetish
> 
> Most bullying isn't really "corrective". If you're just being an asshole to someone, any tough love you try to communicate to them through your actions will fly above their head, and they'll just see you as an asshole instead.
> I don't buy into the "bullying corrects degeneracy" mindset, considering that A) Most bullies themselves are often into  degenerate things like drugs, and B) I've seen teens shamed for the pettiest shit like just liking obscure old videogames or music, or having a slight slav accent. Things that you could shoot the shit about as an adult without getting reprimanded. If anything, giving into the bullying instead of just going "k whatever" only turns you into a repressed normalfag.
> ...


I don't know where this "tough love" garbage came from because bullies do not care about you joining their society, they do it because they can get away with it until they get their ego bruised.
Kind of reminds me of Back to the Future where Biff's group keeps giving George shit who has this delusion that they're "just playing" and Biff becomes a loser depending on whether or not he got clocked out.


----------



## panic mode (Apr 21, 2021)

Bullying is retarded but it helps. Depends on the person honestly.
Bullying didn't help me. Seeing other retards more sensitive than me helped me realized we need bullying.


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't think it should be the first approach but for people who are unwilling to listen to any sort of criticism it can take a harsher response to get the point across. not to power level too hard but i used to do some pretty cringy shit and wasn't really aware i was doing anything wrong until being called out more harshly


----------



## Hot Dog (Apr 29, 2021)

I think bullying can both help and harm people, depending on circumstances and who the "victim" is.

If they are strong, self aware, strive to improve and sack up bullying can be grown out of and mocked in hindsight. The person has grown beyond the treatment and the bully becomes the target, exposing their frailty in turn and the weakness they never overcame was exposed. Most bullies were bullied at some point in their lives and they take out their emotions on others to mask what they feel.

Some people crumble to bullying and never recover, blaming their problems and decisions on others. There are sites like this for a reason, and a lot of the people who have threads here can't deal with criticism or critique. But you can't make people change, they have to want to do it. If not, then laugh at them. Because that's all they are good for, as an example of what not to do.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Apr 29, 2021)

Bullying is separate from another man taking you aside and asking you what the fuck it is that you think is right about acting this way or doing that habit.  Potentially bullying is the only way that groups can manage to get serious about flaws in a person across, this I don't know.

I can tell you that the anti-bullying horseshit we put kids through is just another moral inversion in society, where there is just another bully bullying but now it is the hyperweak non-threatening type using authorities to do it.  If you cannot talk people out of bothering you, you have to fight them away, if you cannot fight them off your case, you have to escalate things to mayhem and school shootings.  Its better bullying is low-level then someone shoots up a school but your dad should be teaching you to fuck up your bullies at the same time.  That is the larger problem, shitty Boomer dads leading to checked out Gen X dads leading to faggot Millennial dads leading to transgender Gen Z kids who won't even have kids.

We need national service to scare the shit out of bullies and faggots alike until we're all men again.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 29, 2021)

If someone is behaving in a way which is causing them to be socially ostracized, bullying is arguably only going to make the problem even worse, and in my own observations, it invariably does. People can argue that the victim "brought it upon themselves", but this doesn't suddenly make the bullying constructive; it almost never teaches the victim anything, it just makes their life miserable, while also working to cultivate an unwarranted sense of superiority in the bullies which is likely to discourage much self-improvement on their own part as well.

I can see no positives to it, especially since many of the victims of bullying are targeted for reasons which have nothing to do with things that they can or should change, but everything to do with the things they can't (like disability, height, ethnicity, etc).

I definitely agree that much of our anti-bullying approaches nowadays are flawed, although the problem, I think, isn't so much that people are being "sheltered" from bullies, but that authority figures are failing to take into consideration the social dynamics which cause bullying. When people are behaving in a way which invites social ostracization, the constructive thing to do is to take them to one side (preferably from a young age), and teach them how to improve their behavior so as to not be ostracized. That way, they can engage in normal social interaction like everyone else, and everyone (in theory) can be happy.


----------

